# helmet saved my life yesterday



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

good point, Only time I'm ever going to wear a helmet... is when I'm in the terrain park... and maybe bc if I ever get the urge for that.... I'll just pay attention to my surroundings until then  just playing with you.


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

We're in the same boat  Last week I ate it on a pretty big jump and landed so hard that my helmet actually cracked  Don't even wanna think about what would've happened without that bucket on my head.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Good to hear you are ok! If you hit hard I would look at getting a new one just to be safe. I saw lots of people hitting some big rails and jumps without one on the weekend. You only need that rail in the back of the head once to ruin your life. Are they still so uncool?


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

my story isnt so dramatic but i was ducking a dodging under some things and didnt quite clear one and now i have a dent in my helmet haha


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

It's not a cool/uncool factor, it's a snowboarding is a freeing experience for me so I'm only going to wear a helmet when I drastically increase my chance of getting hurt from the norm.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, I have a friend who is an expert skier and an intermediate snowboarder. He was boarding one day, wasn't wearing a helmet, and a group of passerby's found him lying in the snow unconscious. Nobody was around him.

He was out for 2 days, and when he woke up, he didn't remember what happened. He could only remember driving up to the resort.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

when i wear my helmet in the trees i use my head to plow through small branches, i use it more for a weapon than a defense.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> It's not a cool/uncool factor, it's a snowboarding is a freeing experience for me so I'm only going to wear a helmet when I drastically increase my chance of getting hurt from the norm.


Which is pretty much the moment when you strap your board on.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

roremc said:


> Which is pretty much the moment when you strap your board on.


my friend was just riding, doing some easy butters, he picked up some speed and i guess lost control because he flew of the side if the trail into some grassy rocks snow patches. it coulda been trees.


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

I just had a similar experience less than two weeks ago. 

Conditions were Bulletproof packed powder, hard but fast. I was doing a decent speed down a groomer when some kid I didn't see came flyin out of nowhere and cut in front of me. I had nowhere to go. All I remember is hitting his back, then I was airborne but facing uphill, then looking up at the sky as I slid to a stop. I had two large cracks in my helmet behind my ears. All I know is once I got back home, I went out the following day and picked up another helmet.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

.................from the norm of being on a snowboard and just riding all gentle like in my sunday's best, didn't know it was necessary to add that on there.

I don't do stupid shit when there is stuff around me that isn't snow like people, trees, rocks... unless I know I can do it successfully.
Now... when I do stupid shit when there is stuff around me that is people, trees, rocks... I wear a fucking helmet... we tracking now? :dunno:


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

i mean its what ever i just feel limited with out mine


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe if you were paying attention that branch wouldn't have hit you.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm buying a helmet. Im old and have a family. I really don't want to tempt the fates. On some nice packed groomed powder days, I can see myself not wearing one but with all the ice, out of control riders and things that can fly, the head is like an egg when it comes to speed. Hell people die falling and slipping on water in the mall, try going 40mph and landing your head on a patch of ice or, having someone smash into you going 40 mph. 

Imagine driving down the road with your head hanging out the window going 40mph. Now have someone throw a log at your head. 

Dunno, freaks me out a bit. Never did skiing, but boarding it does. I watch people have huge wipeouts on boards and it looks alot more painful and dramatic than skiing.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was getting off a lift a few weeks back on the nice easy groomers and the group ahead of us went down. I tried staying on longer so he would move, he was very slow. Next thing I know is I'm on the ground. The lift swung around, drilled me in the temple and ear knocking me to the ground.

So glad I had it on. It can happen anywhere any time. 
I always wear one as do my kids....


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> .................from the norm of being on a snowboard and just riding all gentle like in my sunday's best, didn't know it was necessary to add that on there.
> 
> I don't do stupid shit when there is stuff around me that isn't snow like people, trees, rocks... unless I know I can do it successfully.
> Now... when I do stupid shit when there is stuff around me that is people, trees, rocks... I wear a fucking helmet... we tracking now? :dunno:


The main idea is that it doesn't take much for it to be dangerous. While a large amount of stories usually involve extreme conditions, there's still a very significant number that involve people "chilling" on blue or green runs without a helmet. It only takes one caught edge to make that helmet a worthwhile investment/hassle. 

At the end of the day, I understand from where you're coming. It's your choice whether or not to wear a helmet when you're going out.


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Dec 25, 2010)

I too just proved the worth of a helmet to myself. I was at Camelback last Saturday and the entire states of New Jersey & New York showed up, it was chaos. The snow wasn't too bad, but because there were so many people it got chopped up really bad. I was making a very simple heel side turn at the very end of Pharaoh. Done it hundreds of times, but there was something there that just threw me over the bars and I slammed hard, real hard. 

My TV blinked for a second, I literally was seeing stars, I still have a headache and my neck still hurts. If I hadn't been wearing my helmet, there is no way that I would've just walked away. No way in hell and what really drove that fact home is that after I took a second, changed out boards, and started back up on the lift, someone else ate it in the exact same spot and they had 4-5 medics and the sled was pulling up to cart them off. I got lucky, I know I did and the helmet was a big part of it.

Helmets...wear 'em.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Wearing a helmet while snowboarding has always been an easy decision for me, but I recently decided to wear a bike helmet too due to low hanging tree branches.


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Oh look another preaching "notice me I wear a helmet" thread.....


Meh I don't care for people preaching as to what myself and others should do. That being said, if it helps someone make a decision to wear one, so be it, it won't hurt them (assuming proper fit etc). I ride bikes too, and when I'm on my sportbike the lid goes on every single time. When I'm on the Harley, in Louisiana I have to, when i go west... depends on the weather and riding I'm doing. 

For me, it's a comfort thing on the board, I still have a lot to learn and at an intermediate level my skills have a long ways to go. Does it make me think I can go hit a 40 footer with my experience and walk away from a bad landing harm free? No. However it makes me more comfortable knowing a small fall it could save me from a concussion. That being said I've ridden on a board plenty without one and when I ski I have never worn one. I'm sure there will still be days when I get out to board that I might not wear it, it's my choice, as it is a choice for everyone else. If people don't wanna wear a lid, I don't care, if they do, cool. 

I've seen plenty of people survive horrible accidents with and without seat belts, statistically seat belts save lives, but I don't bitch at people why they should wear them. Unless they are in the front seat of my truck to get rid of that annoying ding, or in one of my work trucks for company liability. 

The way I see it, when it's my time, it's my time. Helmet or not. So if someone wants to share how their lid saved them a concussion or possibly their life, so be it as long as they don't push it on others that they MUST wear a lid or they are stupid, etc. Same with if you don't want to wear a lid, cool... but that doesn't make everyone that says how their lid saved them or whatnot a nazi preaching how you must wear one. Freedom works both ways.

On topic, glad the lid saved you man, get it checked out and see if you need a new one, most are only made for one solid impact.


----------



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Maybe if you were paying attention that branch wouldn't have hit you.


you can pay all the attn you want...sometimes sht comes out of no where. same applies to motorcycles. there are things you just dont pick up.


----------



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

Chance42 said:


> Meh I don't care for people preaching as to what myself and others should do. That being said, if it helps someone make a decision to wear one, so be it, it won't hurt them (assuming proper fit etc). I ride bikes too, and when I'm on my sportbike the lid goes on every single time. When I'm on the Harley, in Louisiana I have to, when i go west... depends on the weather and riding I'm doing.
> 
> For me, it's a comfort thing on the board, I still have a lot to learn and at an intermediate level my skills have a long ways to go. Does it make me think I can go hit a 40 footer with my experience and walk away from a bad landing harm free? No. However it makes me more comfortable knowing a small fall it could save me from a concussion. That being said I've ridden on a board plenty without one and when I ski I have never worn one. I'm sure there will still be days when I get out to board that I might not wear it, it's my choice, as it is a choice for everyone else. If people don't wanna wear a lid, I don't care, if they do, cool.
> 
> ...


i agree. i can say wear a helmet doesnt mean i think you are wrong or right. just as you can say no, i can say sure wear one. it doesnt hurt you to do so. i have tons of friends who get on bikes without lids. i tell them to wear it but thats it. i dont preach. their choice. their life. this is a forum. discussions are cool. nobody needs to take offense to anything. 

im guilty of both. i actually hate wearing a helmet but i really didnt appreciate one until this weekend


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

illmaticnyc said:


> you can pay all the attn you want...sometimes sht comes out of no where. same applies to motorcycles. there are things you just dont pick up.


It hit you square in the forehead from your own account you have to be pretty damn blind to miss that shit or have an inability to process big piece of wood coming at me.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It hit you square in the forehead from your own account you have to be pretty damn blind to miss that shit or have an inability to process big piece of wood coming at me.


Maybe he was wearing one of those giant visors


----------



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It hit you square in the forehead from your own account you have to be pretty damn blind to miss that shit or have an inability to process big piece of wood coming at me.


youre an idiot. ever think it could have been coming around a sharp turn? or going down a steep incline then right back up? there are a lot of possibilities. assuming a lot on your part that the only way someone can get hit like that is if they arent paying attention.


----------



## Deven (Dec 31, 2010)

Agreed. Helmets are a must. I smacked my head so hard on some ice the other day i thought my nose was broken and rode away with just a headache and a sore nose.... Without a helmet... I could have EASILY cracked my skull.. Helmets have saved my noggin more than a few times... especially since Im the type of person that learns by constantly pushing himself too far... so I fall hard... often... I got 2 concussions my first 2 weeks out. 1st week I didnt have a helmet... 2nd week I did.


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

PaulyMolitor said:


> when i wear my helmet in the trees i use my head to plow through small branches, i use it more for a weapon than a defense.


Me too! 

Plus with music and all rigged in my helmet its more comfy then a hat even!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

irrelevant, putting on a helmet makes me a scary person, makes me more prone to hucking out shit I can't do and killing other people with the spinning blades of my helicopter... helmets not going to save you from having your head cut off is it...... IS IT!?


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Although this is bound to turn into a 20 page flame war, I must share my story from the weekend.
My first time out on a resort vacation. My wife was tired so went back to our room. I went up to the biggest mountain around and checked out the view. I saw another boarder go down so I decided to follow. Turns out he was going down a black. A very steep black. This is my first year boarding, and although I have good balance and can link turns and stop on a dime, I'm not at a point where I'm comfortable at high speed. Plus I was on my shorter board. 

I was using RipXX on my iPhone the day after and got runs in at around 30 MPH. Judging by that, I was going about 45 when I was in full follow of that other boarder. Ended up hitting a super steep run, I got really nervous and tried to speed check. My major mistake. I caught my toe edge on a patch of ice and was flung face first and flipped multiple times. My goggles hit the snow first, which I think is the only reason I didn't break my neck. Walked away from it completely unbroken, but it scared the shit out of me.

Lesson learned: Don't over pace yourself. I still probably won't wear a helmet. It's personal preference. Don't preach to others on here on how they should wear one. If I'd of broken my neck, it would have been my fault. I'd of had to deal with the consequences. There's no weight on your shoulders for suggesting it (politely) and me not taking your advice.

Edit: How long will it be before the Gov't tries to make state laws mandating safety equipment? Before we know it, we'll all be wearing bubble wrap suits with helmets that are 3 times the size of our skull. Then you'll all be bitching that your freedoms are being taken away.


----------



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> Although this is bound to turn into a 20 page flame war, I must share my story from the weekend.
> My first time out on a resort vacation. My wife was tired so went back to our room. I went up to the biggest mountain around and checked out the view. I saw another boarder go down so I decided to follow. Turns out he was going down a black. A very steep black. This is my first year boarding, and although I have good balance and can link turns and stop on a dime, I'm not at a point where I'm comfortable at high speed. Plus I was on my shorter board.
> 
> I was using RipXX on my iPhone the day after and got runs in at around 30 MPH. Judging by that, I was going about 45 when I was in full follow of that other boarder. Ended up hitting a super steep run, I got really nervous and tried to speed check. My major mistake. I caught my toe edge on a patch of ice and was flung face first and flipped multiple times. My goggles hit the snow first, which I think is the only reason I didn't break my neck. Walked away from it completely unbroken, but it scared the shit out of me.
> ...


if laws come through it will be by state for sure jsut as with motorcycle helmets. i think its a good thing for kids but once youre older it is your choice. i might not ALWAYS wear a helmet i sure hell am going t o make my kids wear them.

btw. off topic. is anyone elses helmet super warm? i sweat to death in mine


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Helmets are much warmer than hats. I do not wear as thick of a base layer as I did when I rode without one. 

As far as helmet use goes, to each his/her own. 

I like mine, and I'll continue to use it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Speaking of helmets. I need to get a new one. I'd like one where I can remove the ear muffs for spring riding and that of course has a good goggle interface. Any recs?


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

illmaticnyc said:


> if laws come through it will be by state for sure jsut as with motorcycle helmets. i think its a good thing for kids but once youre older it is your choice. i might not ALWAYS wear a helmet i sure hell am going t o make my kids wear them.
> 
> btw. off topic. is anyone elses helmet super warm? i sweat to death in mine


I should clarify. As a parent I will certainly make my child wear one. As for myself, if I'm going to be staying in my primary comfort zone, I'll most likely bypass. If I were going someplace with tree riding or I start progressing into more high speed runs; Then for certain I'll get one. I don't have an opposition to wearing one, but where I am as a boarder doesn't necessarily require it. I understand that's a matter of opinion, but I feel comfortable on my board and I feel I took my major folly into account for future stupid decision making avoidance.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> I can soooooo see you in this.....


It doesn't have a good goggle to helmet fit though...:laugh:


----------



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Speaking of helmets. I need to get a new one. I'd like one where I can remove the ear muffs for spring riding and that of course has a good goggle interface. Any recs?


i use a red hi fi but i think its a bit ugly. i like the berns helmets a lot.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i have to wear a helmet everywhere i go because my mommy says im special


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> I should clarify. As a parent I will certainly make my child wear one. As for myself, if I'm going to be staying in my primary comfort zone, I'll most likely bypass. If I were going someplace with tree riding or I start progressing into more high speed runs; Then for certain I'll get one. I don't have an opposition to wearing one, but where I am as a boarder doesn't necessarily require it. I understand that's a matter of opinion, but I feel comfortable on my board and I feel I took my major folly into account for future stupid decision making avoidance.


Smith helmets like the Variant and Vantage have removable ear pieces for warmer weather coupled with excellent vent options. The Vantage has more control over vents than the Variant, but is also lighter and more expensive.

With that said...

Wear a helmet or not... it's your head and your decision. Just remember this kids, the helmet doesn't make you Superman. If you're using a helmet so you can push your skill boundaries, then frankly, you're using it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

illmaticnyc said:


> youre an idiot. ever think it could have been coming around a sharp turn? or going down a steep incline then right back up? there are a lot of possibilities. assuming a lot on your part that the only way someone can get hit like that is if they arent paying attention.


Someone sure sounds testy since their stupidity was pointed out.


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

Leo said:


> Smith helmets like the Variant and Vantage have removable ear pieces for warmer weather coupled with excellent vent options. The Vantage has more control over vents than the Variant, but is also lighter and more expensive.


I just got a new variant brim in and it fits pretty well with my a frames. Like Leo said, the ear pieces are removeable, and it has a zip thingamajig on it that makes getting small over the ear clip type headphones stuffed in them. I like that because with the phones stuffed in there I can hear the music and my surroundings pretty decently. Also the Variant is light as shit, definitely way lighter than my motorcycle lids, even the skull caps I have for the cruiser... so the vantage must be featherweight. The variant weighs about 3 feathers haha. It's got an adjuster for the liner to snug it up a little better and has some nice venting. They are pricey at an MSRP of 160ish, but eh... watch sales and ebay, I snagged a brand new one for 85 shipped off the bay. Looking at the warranty Smith claims they will replace the helmet if it is damaged in an accident within the first 3 years, so that's cool.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I love my Variant. It's super warm and comfy, plus it has the audio built in and the earpads are removeable. It's also super light and I have yet to find a goggle that doesn't fit well with it.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

I wear my helmet all the time just because I got used to riding with it just like how I must ride with my backpack or it feels weird... that said.. i've heard helmets don't really save you from concussions.. i wonder why they force you to wear them in the terrain parks.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

See now I wonder how many threads there are already existing about helmets saving their lives..... but then again.. isn't a thread rez equally painful?


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

jyuen said:


> I wear my helmet all the time just because I got used to riding with it just like how I must ride with my backpack or it feels weird... that said.. i've heard helmets don't really save you from concussions.. i wonder why they force you to wear them in the terrain parks.


I don't wanna preach on others to wear a helmet, but I fell so hard my helmet cracked wide open, and I litterally saw stars. Pretty sure I would have gotten a concussion without it


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Feb 25, 2011)

I wear a helmet. I don't care if you do or you don't - it's your choice. All I got to say is I cracked and dented the inner foam lining on my last helmet during a big fall I took (head first) on hard pack icy snow. Had terrible whiplash and could not move my head for over a week. I know for a fact if I wasn't wearing it the least I would have been looking at was a concussion. So I rock a helmet every time I ride.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Feb 25, 2011)

jyuen said:


> I wear my helmet all the time just because I got used to riding with it just like how I must ride with my backpack or it feels weird... that said.. i've heard helmets don't really save you from concussions.. i wonder why they force you to wear them in the terrain parks.


Liability. It is one additional layer of legal protection for the resort in case of lawsuit stemming from major injury or death.

None of the resorts I ride at require helmets though.


----------



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Someone sure sounds testy since their stupidity was pointed out.


again. youre an idiot. stop posting.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

illmaticnyc said:


> again. youre an idiot. stop posting.


Aww is somebody still butt hurt because they ran into a fucking tree branch right in front of them. See you have these 2 things on your face called eyes and sometimes when your head which houses those eyes is so far up your ass you get shit in them and can't see. I highly suggest you remove head from ass, wipe shit from eyes, then realize you won't run into branches.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

LOLUMAD? Its poor form to get upset at kids who want to keep their brain cells alive and healthy.



Snowolf said:


> Oh look another preaching "notice me I wear a helmet" thread.....


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Not everybody lives in a tiny mountain town where the only thing to do is snowboard, and bartend for tourists.

Maybe when you grow up and see more of the world you'll be blessed with the realization that being a backwards yokel is no excuse for acting like a adolescent troll.

What's the matter? Did the Walmart in Frisco not have your Zoloft prescription this morning?


BurtonAvenger said:


> Aww is somebody still butt hurt because they ran into a fucking tree branch right in front of them. See you have these 2 things on your face called eyes and sometimes when your head which houses those eyes is so far up your ass you get shit in them and can't see. I highly suggest you remove head from ass, wipe shit from eyes, then realize you won't run into branches.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

This is turning into a troll thread... there aren't enough bridges in the world for this forum.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> Not everybody lives in a tiny mountain town where the only thing to do is snowboard, and bartend for tourists.
> 
> Maybe when you grow up and see more of the world you'll be blessed with the realization that being a backwards yokel is no excuse for acting like a adolescent troll.
> 
> What's the matter? Did the Walmart in Frisco not have your Zoloft prescription this morning?


Oh I'm sorry the dumb fuck from the south has spoken all hail him! Sorry bucko probably seen more of this country on foot than you have and definitely ridden more of it. He said he hit a branch head on. Helmet or no helmet he wasn't paying attention. Objects in front of you that are stationary tend to stay stationary when you're moving at them. Hard concept to grasp I know. OH and in case you didn't know the earth is round and the sun rises in the east and sets in the west.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Everybody love everybody!


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Ha, just a couple of weeks ago, I landed a jump too much on my toes...and my head bent over and bounced my helmet off the ground so hard that it shot me back upright and I rode away. I just rode over to sit down on the side to think about that though. lol


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Wow, you really don`t get the difference between mad and sarcasm do you?


If you truly want to prevent this forum from continually spawning threads that degenerate into flame fests that result in your banning posters who irritate you, some personal sacrifices from the administrators may be necessary. Gratuitous sarcasm may be among them, I think. It doesn't help the atmosphere.



> You sir, are a fucking idiot.....


QED.


----------



## SobeHall (Feb 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh I'm sorry the dumb fuck from the south has spoken all hail him! Sorry bucko probably seen more of this country on foot than you have and definitely ridden more of it. He said he hit a branch head on. Helmet or no helmet he wasn't paying attention. Objects in front of you that are stationary tend to stay stationary when you're moving at them. Hard concept to grasp I know. OH and in case you didn't know the earth is round and the sun rises in the east and sets in the west.


So I'm assuming you've never stubbed a toe, bumped your head or slammed your finger in something??? You're a moron, it would be very easy to run into a tree limb right above your line of sight, especially if you are looking at what is ahead and what your next move is gonna be ... more than likely he saw the limb but didn't acknowledge it because it probably seemed high enough ...

I wear a helmet period, I think the trend is that not wearing a helmet is just crazy ... I hit a patch of ice that didn't look like ice to me and my board came out from under me in a split second, hit the back of my head without a helmet and had a small concussion ... after that I promptly bought a helmet regardless of my confidence ... 

Maybe you should try driving around in your car without your seat belt on then when you get in an accident you'll know why you should've been wearing it ...


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Its pointless to convince people to do anything. Why even try? Just let it be. Some people will die while snowboarding, whether you wear a helmet or not. It's all part of natural selection. I'm gonna go try to catch a bullet now...


----------



## SobeHall (Feb 28, 2011)

lmao ... very nice


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SobeHall said:


> So I'm assuming you've never stubbed a toe, bumped your head or slammed your finger in something??? You're a moron, it would be very easy to run into a tree limb right above your line of sight, especially if you are looking at what is ahead and what your next move is gonna be ... more than likely he saw the limb but didn't acknowledge it because it probably seemed high enough ...
> 
> I wear a helmet period, I think the trend is that not wearing a helmet is just crazy ... I hit a patch of ice that didn't look like ice to me and my board came out from under me in a split second, hit the back of my head without a helmet and had a small concussion ... after that I promptly bought a helmet regardless of my confidence ...
> 
> Maybe you should try driving around in your car without your seat belt on then when you get in an accident you'll know why you should've been wearing it ...


This isn't about me dipshit. It's about him and his inability to comprehend a branch was in front of him. Now I know that you just moved to the "Great State of Colorado" and suddenly with the influx of being able to ride "REAL MOUNTAINS" you know all about riding trees, powder, ice, and resorts but lets look at this logically. He says a branch hit him square in the forehead that means that he wasn't paying attention to his surroundings and as such got whomped on the head. A helmet is not the issue the issue is the lack of intelligence to notice there is something in front of him. 

Wear one don't wear one that's your choice but it's not some magical armor that will prevent all forms if injury and make you invincible. Injuries can be avoided 90% of the time by being aware of what is going on around you. So excuse me for not being so stupid to have my head up my ass when I ride like people like you.


----------



## SobeHall (Feb 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This isn't about me dipshit. It's about him and his inability to comprehend a branch was in front of him. Now I know that you just moved to the "Great State of Colorado" and suddenly with the influx of being able to ride "REAL MOUNTAINS" you know all about riding trees, powder, ice, and resorts but lets look at this logically. He says a branch hit him square in the forehead that means that he wasn't paying attention to his surroundings and as such got whomped on the head. A helmet is not the issue the issue is the lack of intelligence to notice there is something in front of him.
> 
> Wear one don't wear one that's your choice but it's not some magical armor that will prevent all forms if injury and make you invincible. Injuries can be avoided 90% of the time by being aware of what is going on around you. So excuse me for not being so stupid to have my head up my ass when I ride like people like you.


1: Don't spout off at the mouth about things you have no idea about, I've lived in Colorado for 3yrs now.
2: It's a helmet thread, we're talking about HEAD injuries dumbass, and yes it protects against most HEAD injuries.
3: Once again, ride without your seatbelt on for a while since you seem to have everything under control and can't be injured ...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Someone sure is testy since they just moved to Colorado.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Haven't you guys realized it is pointless to argue with BA? Keep it up I find it amusing :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

ya ive ate shit enough times to realize that a helmet is a good idea. good thing i have speakers in my helmet so i actually like wearing it.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

JoeR said:


> If you truly want to prevent this forum from continually spawning threads that degenerate into flame fests that result in your banning posters who irritate you, some personal sacrifices from the administrators may be necessary. Gratuitous sarcasm may be among them, I think. It doesn't help the atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> QED.


amen. i think snowolf is out of line.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

From now on, I'll just post what he posts over and he can delete his own posts since I'm not a moderator and I think you are all nuts.:cheeky4:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Why don't you bitch about people who wear helmets some more. It doesn't make you look like a whiny 3 yr old. At all.



Snowolf said:


> Have yourself a good cry.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

YouTube - Obey The Moderator! - Optimus Rhyme


MistahTaki said:


> amen. i think snowolf is out of line.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Grab a Kleenex and have yourself a good cry...:cheeky4:


thank you but i prefer sandpaper


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

dont worry i do


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

See, this is why i never post anything serious, because there are enough mother fuckers on here getting there ithug on, or whining like butt hurt little bitches because sarcasm or joviality doesn't translate through text.



In other news, i am an intermediate boarder and i am looking for a new board...


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

fattrav said:


> See, this is why i never post anything serious, because there are enough mother fuckers on here getting there ithug on, or whining like butt hurt little bitches because sarcasm or joviality doesn't translate through text.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, i am an intermediate boarder and i am looking for a new board...


cry me a river


----------



## SobeHall (Feb 28, 2011)

BliND KiNK said:


> irrelevant, putting on a helmet makes me a scary person, makes me more prone to hucking out shit I can't do and killing other people with the spinning blades of my helicopter... helmets not going to save you from having your head cut off is it...... IS IT!?


You guys are morons. Of course it's not, and it's not gonna keep you from breaking an arm,leg, or rib either.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

fattrav said:


> See, this is why i never post anything serious, because there are enough mother fuckers on here getting there ithug on, or whining like butt hurt little bitches because sarcasm or joviality doesn't translate through text.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, i am an intermediate boarder and i am looking for a new board...


Probably not the right thread, sorry if I sound like I'm getting my ethug on... ...... .... But you can read right??? :cheeky4:


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

SobeHall said:


> You guys are morons. Of course it's not, and it's not gonna keep you from breaking an arm,leg, or rib either.


You become an actual contributor to the forum and then I'll start worrying about how you feel about anything, you posting your opinion at this point is sort of like if I walked into your yoga class and told you your ass wasn't high enough in the air. :dunno:


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> cry me a river


But i've already dried my eyes...


----------

